# alterada



## RUPGON

Hola,

Al hablar de muestras suele suceder que estas no reflejen 100% la realidad, ya sea por condiciones o parámetros que están presentes en el momento en que se tomó la muestra y que no son de carácter permanente u otras razones. En español se conoce como "muestras alteradas". En inglés, sin embargo, no he podido encontrar la frase o palabra que más se le acerque. Aquí les envío mis sugerencias: "*samples out of the operating band"(?)/ "upset samples"(?)/ "altered samples"(?)*
¿Alguien me podría ayudar con el término exacto en Inglés?

Rupgon
​


----------



## vicdark

No te puedo dar una respuesta exacta a tu consulta, pero sí puedo decirte que las dos útimas opciones que indicas no se aplican.

*upset* significa alterada en el sentido de un persona contrariada, enojada, molesta

*altered sample *da a entender que la muestra fue maliciosamente manipulada o modificada, que no es el caso de tu consulta.


----------



## RUPGON

Gracias Vicdark por la pronta respuesta,

Estuve revisando la definición de *upset *y entre los diferentes significados aparece "*2. to disturb the normal state, course, or stability of to upset the balance of nature". *

Busqué en Google textos con la frase "upset samples" y aprecieron textos como este _"The plasticity was remarkably improved by adding coppper. Both of the *upset samples* were isotropic permanent magnets and the magnetic characteristics were improved by *die-upsetting*. The sample without copper and the one with copper exhibited 2.15 Mg.Oe and 2.10 Mg.Oe of (BH)max, respectively."_

Aún así, sigo con mis dudas y quizás tengas razón y no pueda utilizarse en este sentido. Esperemos que alguien con más experiencia en estos términos nos saque de dudas.

Gracias nuevamente,
 Rupgon


----------



## Masuas

Creo que sería de gran ayuda para quien fuese, una parte del texto en cuestión.


----------



## RUPGON

Masuas, este el texto en específico:

_"El muestreo de pulpa proveniente de los espesadores de mineral revelaron valores de velocidad de sedimentación, magnesio y por ciento de sólidos nunca antes vistos, lo que indica que, o bien las *muestras estaban alteradas *o los instrumentos de medición estaban enviando falsas señales."_


----------



## Masuas

Have you considered " adulterated"? The samples were or had been adulterated ?


----------



## RUPGON

Gracias Masuas,

En otro contexto, quizás *adulterated *pudiera ser una buena opción pero a mi me transmite intención, un cambio que se hizo intencionalmente...y no aplica en este caso, las condiciones no eran normales pero no fueron alteradas intencionalmente...hasta ahora me quedo con *"samples out of the operating band (or range)"* no sé que piensan los demás...


----------



## capials

¿ Es pulpa para hacer papel ? No he visto todavía en las respuestas que es posible que las *muestras estaban alteradas 
estaban  podridos de mal almacenarpor  ejemplo.
**En ingles : spoiled by bacterial action, *fungi  and so forth.. En francés hay la palabra "altéré" por ejemple vino que ha alterado :absolutamente.

Again : Spoiled by bacterial action ,heat,dirty equipment .Where Pasteur triumphed.
 
 ¿e.


----------



## Masuas

Muestras deterioradas = deteriorated, outdated samples ?


----------



## RUPGON

capials,
Se refiere a pulpa de mineral, es decir mineral contenido en tierra mezclado con agua que produce una pulpa (Ore Slurry) que luega se procesa mediante diferentes tratamientos y reacciones químicas. 
SE toman muestras de esta pulpa y los resultados arrojan valores que están fuera del rango normal. Quizás sea un error de interpretación que se ha quedado con el tiempo, lo que en realidad está alterado son los resultados de las muestras y no las muestras como tal. Sin embargo, para economizar palabras la gente solo dice "_las muestras estaban alteradas_". 
*"results of the sample were unusually high(low)" *pero para el caso en que no se sepa que tipo de desviación existe en los valores entonces se diría:* "the results of the sample were outside the operating band".*
Muchas gracias a todos.
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor, feel free to make any comments.
rupgon


----------

